# Brook Hines Sat 2/11



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll be going, and will leave a report afterwords..
But I was posting to ask, how will it be? The weather isn't exactly typical good fishing weather, but it is sunny, and if the water is above 60 degrees, you'll see them spawning for sure. 
But my main question is, since the lake opened just a little over a week ago, how will it be? I'm a too late, and the fish are real finicky right now? Or will they still be biting like people say "right after it opens up."
Thanks guys, and I'll be in this little Jon Boat.


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

read my reports from a week ago. I expect it will slow down as the weather cools, but you should still be able to find them. My guess is 10 to 20 bass for a good fisherman and the 3 to 6 pounders should bite on a big slow worm.I will look for you, I am taking another guy from the forum.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright cool...
I won't have the motor on the back, and there will be a partner in the back.
But that's what I planned on doing. Instead of beating the banks and drilling the shallows, I was gunna go fish deep with a C-Rig and a 10in worm!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sweet little river rig...be perfect for little yellow!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Definitely will slow down due to north winds and cooler temperatures.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Can't wait to hear the report, I'm stuck at work this weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Either way, just being on the water is better than sitting at home or at work. Have fun...

NJD


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i couldnt go today i hope you write your report saturday night to convince me to go on sunday


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Do you have to have an Alabama fishing license? Or does the "daily permit" cover it?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i called they said you had to have a license


----------

